# Tips for "Bulking up"



## TheGreatBakedPotato

Basically I am a 23 year old, 100lb bean pole! I am attempting to bulk up in hopes of getting a job with a fire/EMS service. I have been working out but I haven't seen much progress as far as strength, I have the endurance part down! Contantly eating doesn't work either, I have been doing that for years! Any tips are helpful!!


----------



## Thricenotrice

How many calories are you eating/drinking per day?


----------



## mycrofft

Get a manual job including lifting. A feed store ought to do it, 100 lb sacks all day, bucking hay, maybe driving deliveries.


----------



## TheGreatBakedPotato

Usually around 2000 to 3000 calories.


----------



## TheGreatBakedPotato

I live on a farm and I have a manual labor job as it working with pet foods! So I got that part down!


----------



## Thricenotrice

If you feel like you're doing adequate lifting exercises, up the calories.  Add an extra PB&J (good sized one is close to 500 cals easily) daily for a couple weeks. No progress, add another. Just an example of an easy way to add calories. 

Also, limit your cardio/amount of time exercising... Sounds odd but if you're burning too many calories you won't be gaining anything.


----------



## Achilles

You're 23 and only 100 pounds?


----------



## TheGreatBakedPotato

Funny you sent a picture of lard. That's what I tell people I am going to do, and yes I am sadly only 100lbs. I have a few medical problems that make it hard to gain weight but I take meds to help. And I will try the peanut butter sandwiches!


----------



## Veneficus

TheGreatBakedPotato said:


> Funny you sent a picture of lard. That's what I tell people I am going to do, and yes I am sadly only 100lbs. I have a few medical problems that make it hard to gain weight but I take meds to help. And I will try the peanut butter sandwiches!



Then before you make yourself really sick now or later, you need to consult with your doctor about this, not an internet forum.


----------



## Achilles

Veneficus said:


> Then before you make yourself really sick now or later, you need to consult with your doctor about this, not an internet forum.


Ditto


----------



## TheGreatBakedPotato

I have discussed this with my doctor. He is all for me gaining weight. I was looking for specific workouts that are routinely done in EMS if you must know.


----------



## Achilles

Run, w/ weight vest, lift some weights, do some pull ups and listen to the eye of the tiger


----------



## Veneficus

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=XAZ-2gMJXY0


----------



## NomadicMedic

We do have a "no medical advice" rule, but the OP specifically stated he is NOT seeking medical advice ... And we do have some fitness junkies here, so this thread will remain open as long as the replies stay helpful and civil.


----------



## mediclife

If the Doc is ok with it, stop in a supplement store like GNC and talk to one of the associates about some of the weight gain products and workouts that you could do to help you gain.


----------



## TheGreatBakedPotato

Allow me to clear the confusion here. I am NOT looking for medical tips, I am looking for workout routines, or maybe a specific machine you like at the gym, or your favorite protein shake! That's it! How do other EMS providers get into shape and stay in shape!


----------



## Veneficus

TheGreatBakedPotato said:


> Allow me to clear the confusion here. I am NOT looking for medical tips, I am looking for workout routines, or maybe a specific machine you like at the gym, or your favorite protein shake! That's it! How do other EMS providers get into shape and stay in shape!



Have you ever seen most EMS providers? 

I guess technically, round is a shape...

I really didn't think twice about this thread until I saw you have medical problems that make weight gain difficult. 

There is a lot to understand on the biochemistry of it. As well as the long term health complications. 

As for my favorite workout, I like Aikido.


----------



## mycrofft

Veneficus said:


> Then before you make yourself really sick now or later, you need to consult with your doctor about this, not an internet forum.



Yes. Like they say, consult with your doctor before you take up any new regimen.


----------



## TheGreatBakedPotato

I should clear this up too. I lost my weight due to medical problems which are now gone and no longer effecting me. What I am doing is trying to get my weight back. I have seen them yes. With my size I am not sure they will take me serious. I want to assure them I can move patients from point a to point b. I just want to build up some strength. Sorry for all the confusion.


----------



## Thricenotrice

As far as exercises, compounds are your friend, ie: dead lifts, cleans, squats, barbell bench press, pull ups, bench dips. Don't worry much about muscles such as biceps/triceps, in the beginning they will grow with the compound lifts, focus on those smaller muscles later. 

Your body grows as a whole, not in parts. Remember this, and big leg lifts will be your best friend, due to the large mass of the muscles in your thighs.


----------



## NYMedic828

This is an EMS forum. While we have a health and fitness section, most of EMS has proven itself a poor resource for fitness information.

That said, direct yourself here for all the answers you seek.

Www.Forum.bodybuilding.com

Furthermore, invest in a membership to a REAL gym (not a place full of machines I.e planet fitness) or invest in an Olympic bar and 225 lbs of assorted plates.


----------



## WolfmanHarris

Crossfit has worked well for me in terms of building muscle, dropping weight and improving cardio. I like the varied work outs and the high intensity. 

I was extremely out of shape when I started. I covered well at work with brute strength but I was destined for injury and sweat like a pig doing stair chair lifts.

Seems popular with emergency services around here. My CrossFit box has a lot of medics and a couple of cops. The one my partner goes to is owned by a couple of cops and has a tonne of medics, cops and fire going there. 

I can't speak too much to bulking up. Just make sure you're not loading up on junk. You don't want to increase your weight blindly versus adding muscle. Adding 50 lbs of pure fat isn't any better than 100 lbs of lean bean pole.


----------



## Anonymous

Screw the workout at this point. Calories in vs calories out. You need to eat more. A lot more. Consider a weight gainer but GNC is the last place I would buy it. And if you do workout do compound exercises as suggested.


----------



## Thricenotrice

Anonymous said:


> Screw the workout at this point. Calories in vs calories out. You need to eat more. A lot more. Consider a weight gainer but GNC is the last place I would buy it. And if you do workout do compound exercises as suggested.



Screw the workout? That's just called getting fat... Don't listen to this guy, except for the Gnc last resort thing. Much more expensive than a small nutrition store, or online.


----------



## Veneficus

Thricenotrice said:


> Screw the workout? That's just called getting fat.



Thank you for this. It definately needed to be said.


----------



## Anonymous

Thricenotrice said:


> Screw the workout? That's just called getting fat... Don't listen to this guy, except for the Gnc last resort thing. Much more expensive than a small nutrition store, or online.



Okay buddy.


----------



## Anonymous

The man is 100lbs, has a manual labor job and everyone here is suggesting workouts for him to further increase his energy expenditure?

Getting fat is the last of his worries at this point unless you really think a 23 year old 100lb bean pole with a physical job has no more lean body mass to put on.

Also, because food to most EMS personell means burgers and fries does not mean that is what I was implying. 

Funny thing is he is ALREADY working out and not seeing progress. Hmmmm I wonder why. Could it be he is not eating nearly enough to support growth?


----------



## Veneficus

Do we know it is a man?


----------



## Anonymous

Veneficus said:


> Do we know it is a man?



Touché 

In fact I have a lot of questions for the OP such as height, bodyfat, current diet, current lifting program, medical conditions etc; however, I don't want it to be interpreted as medical advice.


----------



## Veneficus

Anonymous said:


> Touché
> 
> In fact I have a lot of questions for the OP such as height, bodyfat, current diet, current lifting program, medical conditions etc; however, I don't want it to be interpreted as medical advice.



That is why I said what I did and didn't go there.


----------



## mycrofft

NYMedic828 said:


> This is an EMS forum. While we have a health and fitness section, most of EMS has proven itself a poor resource for fitness information.
> 
> That said, direct yourself here for all the answers you seek.
> 
> Www.Forum.bodybuilding.com
> 
> Furthermore, invest in a membership to a REAL gym (not a place full of machines I.e planet fitness) or invest in an Olympic bar and 225 lbs of assorted plates.



Half of what came after this was not as useful.
See your doc, make a plan, follow it. Do nt depend upon anonymous chuckleheads like us  to address failure to thrive     in an adult. Get well, be happy!


----------



## camau71

If you do go to bodybuilding.com, check out Skip LeCour's stuff.  He also has quite a bit on youtube as well.  Bulking up in a good way has much to do with genetics.  From the sound of it, gaining size will be a challenge and may take some time.  

Skip advocates a low volume style of training that uses 3 sets per exercise with 3-4 exercises per bodypart.

Key factors in making gains will be to train with Intensity as the number one factor. This doesn't mean lifting the heaviest weight you can, but rather using a load that makes it challenging to finish each and every set, except warm ups.

As mentioned before, caloric intake is very important.  Diet makes up 75% of the picture.  Multiple, clean meals, balancing carbs, proteins and fats.  Maybe a couple of protein drinks with a piece of low glycemic fruit a day, the rest of the meals and snacks made up of real foods (avoid the processed crap every chance you get).  Water is important, 8-8oz glasses a day, this doesn't mean coffee and energy drinks.  I'm not against them, but use them in addition to the water.

Sleep makes up 15% of the program Get 7-8 hours of sleep a night.

That leave exercise at 10% of the picture.  Follow a routine like Skip's, stay with it for six months without changing to something else.  It takes that long to know if the program really works for you.  

Remember, training is simply a stimulus for change.  It's what happens between the workouts that makes it all come together.

Good luck to you.


----------



## Jack Swagger

Exercise
Lift heavy. Heavy means a weight where you max at 4-8 reps per set 3-4 sets.   Split your days into muscle group (i.e. mon-chest & triceps, tues-legs, wed-back/biceps, etc...) and hit about 4-5 different lifts per day.  

Nutrition
Lean meats, complex carbs, and healthy fats.  If you're having trouble adding calories keep in mind it is easier to drink your calories than to eat them. I juice fruits/veggies, low sodium V8 all day, and such. Peanut butter is good in between meals too.  

Supplements
Whey protein shakes are a must.  Drink a shake in the morning, post-workout, and right before bed.  If you want to add more cals, try blending two cups of milk with the protein powder, banana, and a scoop of pb, (raw egg optional). Tastes great.  


I went from a scrawny 150 to a muscular 192 in about 5 months.  It's simple but not easy.  Good luck.


----------



## Chief Complaint

TheGreatBakedPotato said:


> Usually around 2000 to 3000 calories.



That sounds like your problem right there, especially if you lead an active lifestyle.  Increase your caloric intake, healthy foods of course, and you will see progress.  It can be difficult for some people to cram all that food down your gullet, but that's how you gain weight, period.

Limit your cardio, focus on compound lifts, and eat big.


----------



## kthealy

Hit up your local GNC or Max muscle for some protein and mass gainer and hit the gym


----------



## Jack Swagger

GNC is way over priced.  Max muscle, nutrishop, and vitamin shop will have everything you need.  I wouldn't recommend GNC to my worst enemy.


----------



## Emergency Metaphysics

TheGreatBakedPotato said:


> Basically I am a 23 year old, 100lb bean pole! I am attempting to bulk up in hopes of getting a job with a fire/EMS service. I have been working out but I haven't seen much progress as far as strength, I have the endurance part down! Contantly eating doesn't work either, I have been doing that for years! Any tips are helpful!!


Hey bud,

I'm 6'2 and 188 lbs, so your 100 lbs needs to be taken into consideration with your height, as well as your body mass index. It sounds like you're a classic ectomorph like I am, and we require special considerations for gaining weight because our metabolism (or at least yours) is high and you'll tend to burn 2,000 calories just being you each day.

My big suggestion to you is to take in at least 1.5 grams of quality protein per pound of body weight per day as a start. Consult bodybuilding.com for lots of recipes for shakes and blogs for ectomorphs and hard-gainers. I also include a casein protein shake at night because it is a slow digesting protein and feeds your growth all night long.

Essentially you're going to have to do this the old-fashioned way: increase calories, decrease cardio, take in lots of high-quality protein. It'll still be tough, and expect to put on a little body fat in addition to muscle, but that will come off during the "cutting" phase when you increase your cardio and decrease weight-lifting.

Again, bodybuilding.com is a good resource.

Cheers,
E.M.


----------



## randy56

simply follow two points to bulk up
1 increase your calories intake 
2 try some exercises which boast your metabolism and help to gain some weight


----------



## randy56

randy56 said:


> simply follow two points to bulk up
> 1 increase your calories intake
> 2 try some exercises which boast your metabolism and help to gain some weight


Have any comments ?


----------



## Akulahawk

What I have to say is this: 1.5 grams of protein per pound is a LOT of protein. Try something more like 1.5 g/Kg for daily needs for protein. Make sure it's high quality, complete protein. Also increase your fat intake, not by much, but that can help add calories. You don't want to add calories by adding carbs. Those are used relatively quickly and what's not immediately used is stored as fat. Chances are good that you're getting more than sufficient exercise, so try to calculate your daily calorie needs and then add about 500 Calories to that. 

You really should consult a sports nutritionist and you've gotten some good advice here about bulking up. Just make sure you do your research and take a look at the typical "exercises" that EMS does as part of the daily routine of moving patients and equipment around. I think that since you're eating between 2,000 and 3,000 Calories per day and maintaining your weight at about 100 lbs, you probably just need to add some calories. Also, if you're male, you'll be able to put mass on without too much difficulty. If you're female, that's a whole different deal. You won't bulk up like the guys do and if you're considering supplementing, try to avoid proteins that also are precursors to testosterones (anabolic steroids) because those can do much bad stuff to you as they have a nasty habit of masculinizing females, not just in adding muscle bulk but also can cause some of the cardiovascular problems that plague males too.


----------

